# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  i need help

## amr222222

i really need help i have been a vitim of win32.sality and it spread in my computer and its so slow now and i lost many applications but i can't format it because i hae some important data, please help

----------


## Никита Соловьев

_- Execute following script in avptool:_


```
begin
 ClearQuarantine;
 SearchRootkit(true, true);
 SetAVZGuardStatus(true);
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\phrqm.sys','');
 DeleteService('amsint32');
 QuarantineFile('G:\tnqjpp.pif','');
 QuarantineFile('G:\autorun.inf','');
 QuarantineFile('F:\rhmvdf.pif','');
 QuarantineFile('F:\autorun.inf','');
 QuarantineFile('E:\fieuty.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('E:\autorun.inf','');
 QuarantineFile('D:\hfqglp.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('D:\autorun.inf','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\wgvxgi.pif','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\autorun.inf','');
 DeleteFile('C:\autorun.inf');
 DeleteFile('C:\wgvxgi.pif');
 DeleteFile('D:\autorun.inf');
 DeleteFile('D:\hfqglp.exe');
 DeleteFile('E:\autorun.inf');
 DeleteFile('E:\fieuty.exe');
 DeleteFile('F:\autorun.inf');
 DeleteFile('F:\rhmvdf.pif');
 DeleteFile('G:\autorun.inf');
 DeleteFile('G:\tnqjpp.pif');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\phrqm.sys');
 BC_ImportALL;
 ExecuteSysClean;
 ExecuteRepair(11);
 ExecuteRepair(17);
 ExecuteWizard('TSW',2,2,true);
 BC_Activate;
 RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot

_Execute script:_



```
begin
 CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
end.
```

File *C:\quarantine.zip* upload *here*

Check your PC with *SalityKiller*

Make a new log of avptool

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *32*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

